# feeding algae for shrimp?



## shrimp76 (Nov 24, 2014)

im just curious if could can scrape some algae from my Oscar tank and feed it to my cherry shrimp in another tank? I know they like algae but cant grow it in their tank but it grows easy in my Oscar tank. I could farm it!!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

shrimp76 said:


> im just curious if could can scrape some algae from my Oscar tank and feed it to my cherry shrimp in another tank? I know they like algae but cant grow it in their tank but it grows easy in my Oscar tank. I could farm it!!


Even though you can't see any algae, there is likely microscopic films of it present in your shrimp tank.

It's my experience that cherry shrimps don't do much to visible algae. They prefer the microscopic kind.

You can feed cherry shrimps all sorts of leftover food, as long as it doesn't contain any oil or fat, just make sure you do it in small quantities.


----------

